# Changing Ownership?



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

If it is an unpapered horse, you write out a bill of sale granting 50% ownership for $1


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

In your situation it sounds like it doesn't actually make a difference, but as a gift for your mother that is great! I wouldn't be worried about legal stuff but I agree with the above, it will do the trick.

(If registered contact the registry).

That is very nice of you!


----------



## kcbermuda (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you! That's what I figured I'd have to do but I wasn't sure. How do you make a bill of sale for 50%? It doesn't make that much of a difference. I just wanted to change it because my mom always wanted a horse too and she loves my horse so much. She tries not to overstep her bounties; Since, I bought him and pay for him and she doesn't like to call him her horse. Even though I keep telling her it her horse too.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just write it on the bill of sale. She can give you $1 and you write something like half-ownership of the horse on the bill of sale. It really is just a formality.

Just remember that a bill of sale is only ONE of many things a court would take into consideration when determining who an animal belongs to.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Does this mean she gets to pay 1/2 of every expense the horse incurs? Lol


----------



## kcbermuda (Dec 3, 2014)

No, she gets it good. She gets a horse without having to pay for it. haha I think we would all love that! haha


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Buying a horse is the cheap part..............


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Buying a horse is the cheap part..............


They already have the horse..................


----------

